# Man arrested for ejaculating during a TSA pat-down



## Ames (Dec 2, 2010)

I laughed so fucking hard.


----------



## Nail_bunny (Dec 2, 2010)

I don't see the humor in this I'm just even more outraged at the fucking abuse and tauma people are taking from pieces of shit in positions of power.

I realize this is fake now but I'm so outraged at the TSA I wouldn't doubt this happening.


----------



## Lobar (Dec 2, 2010)

I could totally believe this is real, is the sad thing.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Dec 2, 2010)

Wait, did anyone else read that part where the TSA nutter actually physically inspected the piercings...ON THE DUDES DICK?!

"..._ejaculated while the TSA agentâ€™s hand was feeling the piercings..."

_Is it really necessary to not just grope him, but to feel up each piercing? Think he has a detachable penis or something, might be hiding a bomb in his genitals?


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Dec 2, 2010)

His name is Percy Cummings. XD


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 2, 2010)

Jared said:


> His name is Percy Cummings. XD


 
yeah, that almost made me die when i read that XD

but hey, thats what you get for groping a 47 year old gay dude with sexual dysfunctions! :V


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Dec 2, 2010)

I think it should be the other way around, The guy should sue the airport for sexual harassment.



Jared said:


> His name is Percy Cummings. XD


 
I was going to point that out too but you got it first.
That is funny coincidence.


----------



## Xenke (Dec 2, 2010)

That's what happens when you get bio-hazardous material on someone.

Stupid fags.


----------



## Grendel (Dec 2, 2010)

The name listed is "Cummings" and it is unverified. I believe you have been had.


Percy Cummings = Peirced Cumming ?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 2, 2010)

Agent gets jizzed on, and he calls for backup.

Lulz.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 2, 2010)

Goddamn TSA agent got what he deserved.  (assuming this is genuine - it beggars belief w/ the name "Percy Cummings")

Seriously, you play with a dude's dick piercings and you're shocked when he loses his little mental game of tug-of-war with his genitalia? "ohgoddon'tcumohgoddon'tcumFUCKINGFUCK"


----------



## The DK (Dec 2, 2010)

If your going to feel around on a guys junk and not realize maybe thats a piercing and just keep rubbing on it what do you think was going to happen.... i mean didnt he realize that something was getting bigger down there anyway.


----------



## JadeFire (Dec 2, 2010)

That must've been one aggressive pat-down. Shouldn't he at least buy him dinner first?


----------



## Folflet (Dec 3, 2010)

"Uh, security, we have a man with a lethal cum cannon and he fired it on me when I 'pulled the trigger'", That is how it should have been. :V


----------



## HappyBunny (Dec 3, 2010)

This might be fake, but i know that this isn't.

Probably old news, by now.
But I thought it was relevant.


----------



## Lobar (Dec 3, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Seriously, you play with a dude's dick piercings and you're shocked when he loses his little mental game of tug-of-war with his genitalia? "ohgoddon'tcumohgoddon'tcumFUCKINGFUCK"


 
you describe it like you've had personal experience with such situations


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 3, 2010)

I am hoping that this is just a bad joke (though nothing about this is showing on http://www.tsa.gov )


----------



## Tycho (Dec 3, 2010)

Lobar said:


> you describe it like you've had personal experience with such situations


 
I know only what I've been told by some piercees.

which is to say, far more than I needed to know


----------



## Joeyyy (Dec 3, 2010)

this is one of those times where you expect a kid to turn, and point at him with suprise and say "WOAH LOOK AT THAT GUY HES JIZZING!"


----------



## Tycho (Dec 3, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> this is one of those times where you expect a kid to turn, and point at him with suprise and say "WOAH LOOK AT THAT GUY HES JIZZING!"


 
Kid better pipe down, TSA GropeSquad's gonna strip search him next.


----------



## Joeyyy (Dec 3, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Kid better pipe down, TSA GropeSquad's gonna strip search him next.


 And the TSA's looking for jizz...


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 3, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> And the TSA's looking for jizz...


 
Like this?

http://privateofficernews.wordpress...t-kidnaps-rapes-woman-www-privateofficer-com/


----------



## Joeyyy (Dec 3, 2010)

Ainoko said:


> Like this?
> 
> http://privateofficernews.wordpress...t-kidnaps-rapes-woman-www-privateofficer-com/


 The TSA doesnt forgive... and it doesnt forget...


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 3, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> The TSA doesnt forgive... and it doesnt forget...


 
Yeah, and they will try to hide or discredit any bad press about them


----------



## Varjo Ritari (Dec 3, 2010)

Still laughing now 
why would some do that >< 
Seems a bit wierd, id be nervous as anything if i was searched.
The things ive hard that happened, Farting, Burping dribbling
Id never expect some to ejaculate, thats the last thing id expect, at least now i know, if i become TSA to wear a pair of goggles when doing a search he he he


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 4, 2010)

I think the fact the "victims" name is "Cummings" gives away that its fake.

And to spooge on a cop.... Well he'd have to be rubbing you pretty sensually....


----------

